

Hacker News for Free-to-play Games - bendickenson
http://www.freemyplay.com/news

======
jay_kyburz
Seems strange to me to set up a community around a revenue model.

Edit: I guess it would be interesting if discussion centered around how to
make the revenue model work.

I think there is a fine between allowing players to spend as much or as little
as they like while enjoying your product, and the use of scuzzy dark patterns.

~~~
bendickenson
Yeah, it's definitely a niche. It's mainly aimed at those in the industry.
Giving them a place to share links and have a discussion.

I totally agree with your comment on it being a fine line. That's why I think
that more discussion and transparency is needed in the industry.

------
digitalvortex
nice clone...

